#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Pinkpop tent tijdelijk ontruimd

## Mark-LED

Afgelopen zondag is een tent op het Pinkpop terrein tijdelijk ontruimd geweest, daar er 'waterzakken' ontstaan waren.

Bron: 3FM Headlines en Tent op Pinkpop ontruimd om regenwater - Kunst - de Volkskrant

Ik denk verstandige keus, zo'n tent zal ook wel een maximale last hebben qua regen?

----------


## kenx

Better safe than sorry... :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Inderdaad beter zo iets dan een hele tent die bezwijkt ! En met alle gevolgen van dien !

----------


## rinus bakker

Die tent lijkt wat op die van Pohoda vorig jaar.
Toen was het de wind, met 1 dode als gevolg!
Maar tenten waarop water kan blijven staan????
Dan mis ik toch iets aan vakkundigheid bij de tenten-ontwerper/-bouwer.

----------


## Mark-LED

Zijn er foto's van de bewuste tent? Dat speculeert toch makkelijker  :Big Grin:

----------


## renevanh

> Zijn er foto's van de bewuste tent? Dat speculeert toch makkelijker



Pinkpop 2010 - 41ste editie - 28 - 29 - 30 mei 2010

Foto nr 2...

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's best een aardig tentje en tussen de toppen kan wel een paar kuub water komen te liggen. :Big Grin: 
Wel een beetje ontwerpfoutje lijkt me zo, een tent gebruik je voornamelijk om zekerheid te hebben dat de weersinvloeden je festival niet kunnen verpesten.

----------


## rinus bakker

Op Pohoda 2009 ging zo'n tent de lucht in vanwege een (extreme?) onweersbui.

Was er op Pinkpop sprake van extreem zware neerslag?
Dan heb ik dat gemist, want die berichten hoorde ik alleen uit Midden Europa (Czechie, Polen enz).
Wat heb je aan een tent als die niet kan doen waarvoor hij is neergezet?
Inmiddels delen 2 man de conclusie: _'ontwerp-fout'_.

----------


## Roeltej

Extreem zwaar niet, gewoon een Hollandse regenbui, ik weet niet of ik op dat moment buiten liep of nog in mn eigen tentje lag, maar nooit echt gevoel gehad dat het echt hard regende.

----------


## BJD

Zou het ook niet zo kunnen zijn dat de tent te "slap" is opgebouwd, waardoor het mogelijk was dat er water op kwam te staan?
Zelf heb ik er geen kaas van gegeten, dus misschien kraam ik wel onzin uit?

----------


## rinus bakker

Dat is zeker geen onzin....
'Solar eclipse' in Antalya Turkije (2006) was zo'n 'mooi' (?) voorbeeld.
En ik heb er heel wat meer gezien in de loop der jaren,
waar het vooral _hopen en_ b_idden_ was, dat een bui vooral_ langs_ zou waaien.
de andere kant van het verhaal is dat de juiste aanspankracht 
in de handleidingen (w-t-f?) van nogal wat fabrikanten gewoon ontbreekt.
Dan ligt alles in de handen van een kundige en ervaren 'tentmeester'.
(en die zijn vaak niet het goedkoopste .........................., 
en dus kun je de rest wel raden?)
"_er_ _mist iets aan vakkundigheid bij de tent-ontwerper of de tent-bouwer_".

----------


## Gast1401081

Klopt, maar dan nog : massa is traag, dus voordat de eerste regendruppel eraf gelopen is is de 2e regendruppel al weer op het zeil. De impulskracht van de druppels doet dan de rest. 
Vandaar dat er een afschot (helling) van 2cm per meter vereist wordt , om de nederlandse buien te kunnen verwerken. Dit is statisch, dus met een bitumen dak. Een tentzeil zal altijd iets inveren, en verliest daarmee zijn afschot  > zwembadje is geboren. 

Ooit is er in Amerika een hal ingestort, die in het midden iets bol stond, waardoor het hemelwater altijd naar de zijkanten zou kunnen. Totdat : u raadt het al : er te veel water op kwam, de bolling inveerde en hol werd, en zijn eigen zwembadje vormde, dat dus steeds dieper werd.......

----------


## rinus bakker

Mac,

ik kan je uit een droom helpen.
Niet alleen in Amerika hoor.
In ons land storten per jaar gemiddeld 20 platte daken in door 'regen of sneeuw'
(correctie: in70% van de gevallen door rekenfouten van constructeurs, de rest door fouten van aannemers =knoeiwerk in uitvoering of beheerders = verstopte afvoeren! 
Nog nooit écht door regen of sneeuw - ook niet de Hartman hallen bij jou om de hoek.....) 
Meestal stallen of loodsen, maar af en toe een media-genieke 
zoals de Ikea in Amsterdam een aantal jaren geleden.
De opslagloods van de Stopera een halve kilometer verder stortte toen ook deels in....
maar ja = een opslagloods, dus - who cares? 

En tenten moeten op regenafschot zijn ontworpen en opgebouwd! 
Want wind+water ?
Sinds het debacle met de Erasmusbrug weten we dat dat in Nederland tegelijk kan optreden....

----------


## Gast1401081

Klopt, het ging mij om het principe van de inklappende afschothoek... 
Sommige constructeurs maken het wel erg bont, ondanks de technische mogelijkheden... Maar dat was niet mijn punt dat ik wilde maken...

----------


## Pyro-Brad

Ik denk dat de tent niet helemaal 100% goed was opgezet. Want die tent staat daar al jaren zover ik weet.
Nooit iets over gehoord dus...
Woon zelf in Landgraaf  :Stick Out Tongue: 

off-topic:
Was het vuurwerk goed op het einde?

----------


## Roeltej

Volgens mij is het wel een andere tent hoor... toen ik em zag had ik zoiets van 'hey een roze tent'.

Volgens mij was deze voorheen blauw of rood.

----------


## Pyro-Brad

Rood zou misschien kunnen.

Maar blauw is die volgensmij nooit geweest.

----------


## daveyb

Ik weet zeker dat het een andere was...
deze dateert uit 2007

----------


## renevanh

Dat lijkt een ander festival... niet bepaald 'megaland' in Landgraaf volgens mij.

Dit was 2007 volgende de PinkPop Hyve:
Klik

----------


## swarthy

Dit is een van de campings (B) van Pinkpop waar 's avonds het feest doorgaat.


René

----------


## renevanh

> Dit is een van de campings (B) van Pinkpop waar 's avonds het feest doorgaat.



En daarmee dus een andere dan degene die ontruimt is  :Wink:

----------


## daveyb

> En daarmee dus een andere dan degene die ontruimt is



 Ja ik zie het nu ook. Is inderdaad te klein anders!

----------


## Hexfred

> Pinkpop 2010 - 41ste editie - 28 - 29 - 30 mei 2010
> 
> Foto nr 2...



Op foto 7 linker hoek, je ziet de palen een beetje omhoog gaan, door de asfaltbaan. Dat is de hoek die vol met water stond, ik stond in de tent en had de waterzak al gezien. Na het optreden vroeg Jan Smeets om allemaal rustig uit de tent te gaan, er kwam een medewerker met een ladder en een dompelpomp. en na 30 minuten kon iedereen weer in de tent voor het volgende optreden.

----------

